# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Hand Made >  Иконы вышитые бисером

## Irinitti

Я к сожелению,не частый гость форума,но мне он очень нравится и близок по духу.Захотелось поделиться с вами иконами,которые вышивает моя мама.Ей нельзя работать на компьютере,поэтому я их выкладываю.А моя  икона еще в процессе вышивания пока)))




 "Святой Николай"
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...75429027611666


https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...75426100494178

----------


## Irinitti

"Икона Господь Вседержитель"
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...75434524373618


https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...85276480201922

----------


## Irinitti

Икона Божией Матери Неувядаемый Цвет"
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...85725922243250

----------


## Irinitti

"Икона Божией Матери Казанская"
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...75414943452242


https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...75410579859826

----------


## Irinitti

"Икона Божией Матери Владимирская"
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...86401937692082

----------


## Irinitti

Разобралась как вставлять фото))))

[IMG][/IMG]



[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Irinitti*, ваша мама - большая мастерица!!!! Великолепно!!!! Очень впечатляет!!! Титанический труд! И видно, что вложена душа!

----------


## Танюха Ник.

*Irinitti*, чудесные работы. А где вы покупали такие рамки? В наших багетных мастерских таких красивых нет. 
Вот моя первая икона. (тоже бисер)
[IMG]http://f11.********info/org/b55d7c91964d984a48895071a96f958e2ee56a122095545.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## magistr

Багет бывает разный, и есть фирмы, которые предоставляют доставку багета по предзаказу. Не знаю как в России, но у нас в Украине можно купить багет и за 50 грн рамка (200 рус.рублей), то и за 600 евро за метр погонный. Естественно промахи замера - это ваши промахи и платите за них вы, но все же сервис хоть какой. Ночные перевозчики доставят ваш заказ.
Насколько я могу видеть у вас китайский пластиковый багет, в принципе не самого плохого качества. Он очень похож визуально на Чешский деревянный багет, который в десятки раз может стоить дороже.

я бы добавил от себя вышивку, но бисером работ нету :) только крестик (мулине)

----------


## Irinitti

Спасибо за отзывы!Приятно когда,кому -то нравится то ,что ты делаешь.Мама пришла к иконам сама.Наша семья рукодельная, но вот ей нравится вышивать именно иконы бисером,она получает от этого удовольствие.Много про иконы знает,читает и даже ходила к Батюшке,он благославил ее творчество.В основном для себя вышивает,иногда просят на заказ,но как-то с предпринимательством у нас не очень складывается )))))А рамки просто подбирали под иконы,мама живет в маленьком городке,выбор там небольшой.Конечно можно найти качественный багет,но и цена этой красоты вместе с бисером "приличная" и не всегда по карману)))

----------


## Лорик

Отличные работы! 
Интересна техника их выполнения. 
В готовых наборах от разных фирм идет вышивка по рядам, как в работе Танюхи Ник.
А в работах мамы Ирины идет вышивка по линиям рисунка. От этого она, ИМХО, выигрывает! 
Возник вопрос - это вышивка по готовой схеме или ваша мама сама ее модернизировала?

----------


## Irinitti

Нет,она сама придумывает, по схемах никогда не вышивает.

----------


## Лорик

Вот иконы, которые я вышила:

Икона Святая мученица Лариса



Икона Святая Валентина



Икона Почаевская Богородица

----------


## АнТинна

всегда мечтала научиться вышивать бисером иконы. сама я из бисера делаю картины, но это больше ткачество

----------


## Танюха Ник.

Привет всем. Вот ещё вышила. 
Святая Валентина.
[IMG]http://f14.********info/thumb/e38b9aad5681b30c4edac083e687df3f2ee56a147482747.jpg[/IMG]
Вера, Надежда, Любовь и Софья.

[IMG]http://f14.********info/thumb/c134b6a56b6f846bca914fd999375b662ee56a147482794.jpg[/IMG]
Николай Чудотворец.

[IMG]http://f14.********info/thumb/49ad7b0eebecc1fd6e99ec59c84034402ee56a147482584.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лорик

Татьяна, очень красиво! Особенно мне нравится вторая икона! Я бы тоже такую вышила, жаль, что у нас нет в продаже таких наборов!

----------


## Танюха Ник.

> Я бы тоже такую вышила, жаль, что у нас нет в продаже таких наборов.


У нас тоже нет, я в интернете выписывала.

----------


## Лорик

К сожалению, к нам и через интернет невозможно выписать. Узбекистан.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Очень красиво! :Yes4:  :Ok:

----------


## Лорик

Еще одна икона вышитая бисером:
[IMG]http://*********net/3634560.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Танюха Ник.

Лариса, очень красиво и ярко!  :Ok: 
У меня тоже новенькие готовы, только пока фоток нет, чуть позже обязательно покажу. 



> К сожалению, к нам и через интернет невозможно выписать. Узбекистан.


Если хочешь, я выпишу, а потом тебе перешлю.

----------


## Лорик

> Лариса, очень красиво и ярко! 
> У меня тоже новенькие готовы, только пока фоток нет, чуть позже обязательно покажу. 
> 
> Если хочешь, я выпишу, а потом тебе перешлю.


Cпасибо! У меня пока есть уже купленные схемы, я когда в отпуске  была прикупила, надо сначала их все закончить.

----------


## LIRIKA64

Здравствуйте Лариса! Какая же вы мастерица! Диву даешься сколько  у нас талантливых людей ,и очень интересен ваш персональный сайт Праздник и дети. Я  с компьютером  на ВЫ  не знаю как выставлять работы и т.д. Очень хочется попробовать вышивку бисером и Ваши работы  еще лишний раз  вдохновляют. Спасибо за чудесные работы

----------


## Лорик

*LIRIKA64*, Спасибо за добрые слова!

----------


## Таля1974

отличные работы. Примите меня в свои ряды. Я вышивала иконы бисером и нитками, есть также металлизированные нити, как люрекс.
[IMG]http://f14.********info/thumb/ca5c79732f7dcdfefe26cb85500d7beed90993151863351.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://f14.********info/thumb/e878a2878808b6989efe686cb81e9c3fd90993151863351.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://f14.********info/thumb/d89687456ae11c2036ec836cc23bad38d90993151863351.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://f14.********info/thumb/5b4a23657e18121edb46d17be776faebd90993151863351.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Olgawedding

Всем привет! Очень красивые работы, просто дух захватывает! Видно, что работаете с душой и самоотдачей. А я пока только нитками работаю - рушники и рубашки. Хотелось попробовать бисером икону сделать, но побоялась, что не осилю.))))

----------


## nina7

Вышивка бисером - очень увлекательное занятие. Успокаивает, вдохновляет, развивает эстетические чувства. Если попробовал вышивать - остановиться трудно!

----------


## Лорик

> Вышивка бисером - очень увлекательное занятие. Успокаивает, вдохновляет, развивает эстетические чувства. Если попробовал вышивать - остановиться трудно!


Абсолютно согласна, только хотела бы добавить от себя, что в моем случае вышивка именно бисером еще и тренирует глазные мышцы!!!
А если вы вышиваете именно иконы, то процесс не только успокаивает, но еще и завораживает, умиротворяет!

----------


## Olgawedding

[QUOTE=nina7;4653336]Вышивка бисером - очень увлекательное занятие. Успокаивает, вдохновляет, развивает эстетические чувства. Если попробовал вышивать - остановиться трудно!


Точно, остановиться трудно и в голове крутятся все новые и новые проекты.

----------


## Olgawedding

У меня пока есть уже купленные схемы, я когда в отпуске  была прикупила, надо сначала их все закончить.[/QUOTE]

А  сколько времени у Вас занимает вышивка одной иконы?

----------


## Танюха Ник.

> А сколько времени у Вас занимает вышивка одной иконы?


Привет всем мастерицам. 
Время вышивки зависит от размера иконы и от техники вышивки. Вот например Богородицу Умиление вышила за неделю.
[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/73659777458bc82ca9fa9c80fd1ca2252ee56a154309623.jpg[/IMG]

Пантелеймона Целителя вышивала 3 недели.
[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/e450638b1842ea197a05400a9c0057f22ee56a154309678.jpg[/IMG]

Может где-то есть темка с обычными вышивками, не иконы, а просто картинки? Вы ведь наверное не только иконы вышиваете.

----------


## Лорик

> А  сколько времени у Вас занимает вышивка одной иконы?


Все зависит от размера иконы. Небольшую размером 9х13 можно вышить за неделю. На икону размером А4 примерно месяц. При условии, что вы вышиваете после работы, а не целый день подряд. Хотя с непривычки вышивать целый день очень трудно, начинает болеть и спина и руки и плечи.

----------


## Лорик

> Время вышивки зависит от размера иконы и от техники вышивки. .


И объема вышиваемого пространства. То есть полностью вышить икону, исключая только лик и руки, это одно, а вышить только одеяния - это другое. Здесь, наверное, надо рассчитывать из средней скорости пришивания 10 или 100 бисеринок. Но и она у всех разная.

----------


## Robs

Тяжело представить сколько труда вкладывается в такие работы...

----------


## Лорик

Я даже не замечаю, что это труд, для меня это скорее удовольствие... И умиротворение к тому же!!! Даже в большей степени!

----------


## LAKATA

*Спасибо, очень красиво и качественно!! Просто завораживающая красота!!*  :Ok:

----------


## Hohotunchik

Какая же красота... Мимо не смогла пройти)

----------


## татуся

Дай бог Вам добра,сил и терпения!!!
Очень душевно!!!

----------

